# Please Sign The Star Wars Petition Here!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

There is a petition posted at the following web site to urge George Lucas into releasing the orginal Star Wars trilogy on DVD (Not the special editions). Please take a look. I think it would great to have these versions on DVD.

http://www.originaltrilogy.com/

All you will need is your name, city, state and a valid e-mail address. They validate the signature by sending an e-mail to your box with a link so be sure to give them a real address.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Chris, as much as I would love to see the originals, Georgey boy has said flat out stated on numerous occasions that only the special editions will be first out on DVD. 

I doubt a petition will change his mind. 

Here is my guess though. The special editions will be released in 2006-7, and in 2012, he will release the originals for the 35th anniversary. Enough time between the two will make everyone go out and buy them all over again, as he has done with the videos.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I personally don't see the big deal with the Original Versions (I have them on the big black box set of laserdiscs that came with a book). They added better explosions, better sound, punched up some battles and flybys with additional graphics, and did what I feel for various improvements. The only thud I perceived was the improperly proportioned Jabba scene when Han Solo is walking around him in Episode 4. Other than that misfire, everything else was an improvement. Especially the end of Episode 6 where they show the celebrations going on with the death of the Emperor. In the original version, all you had was a curtain call by the main characters and a bunch of overgrown muppets. I though that that was the biggest improvement to the story, while the cool Death Star explosions with surround sound travelling, horizontally moving, round shock waves were the best visual improvements over the exploding basketball that was in the original movies.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Just to clarify, I have both sets of laserdiscs.... the original black box set that came with a book, and the Special Editions which was thinner. The original non-Special Edition set boasted THX sound and slightly improved video quality, but did not have any of the "improvements" and extra scenes from the 1998 theatrical rerelease.


----------



## Adamantium (May 4, 2003)

I have them on dvd


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

The original trilogy will be released on DVD, only after all three of the newer episodes have been released on DVD. He wants to wait until he has time to add some really good extras and might be waiting for HD-DVD as well or a more secure format to better protect his B-scripts.


----------

